# [Tutorial] DIY Android Headset



## Iceananas (18. Februar 2012)

Hey, zur späten Stunde habe ich etwas feines gebastelt und möchte das Ergebnis mit euch teilen!

Wie ihr wisst, sind Apple Headsets mit Android Smartphones nicht kompatibel, da Apple eine eigene Pinbelegung des 4-poligen Klinkesteckers hat und die Peripheriehersteller immer noch hauptsächlich für iDevices produzieren. Deshalb existierenauf dem Markt sehr wenige hochwertige Androidheadsets, und wenn dann nur in geringen Stückzahlen zu horrenden Preisen (wie z.B. Klipsch S4a).

Es gibt zwar auch adapter zu kaufen, die die Pinbelegung ändern, allerdings ist das auch nicht der Königsweg, denn es ist 1. nicht sehr elegant, 2. funktioniert das Micro und die Fernbedienung in vielen Fällen trotzdem nicht.

Nun bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mir einfach selbst eins zu basteln, mit wenig Aufwand und effektiv. 

Dafür braucht man:

1. Ein original HTC Headset, gibt es für 6€ bei Amazon.
2. Ein paar Kopfhörer
3. Eine ruhige Hand und etwas Löterfahrung! Man muss auf engstem Raum löten, wäre gut wenn man sowas vorher schon mal gemacht hat.
4. Schraubenzieher (schlitz).
5. Fingerspitzengefühl und Geduld.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(klicken zum Vergrößern)



Vom HTC Headset braucht man nur die Steuereinheit inklusive Mikro. Das von HTC ist ziemlich gut verarbeitet und recht robust, von daher recht empfehlenswert. Die teuren Beats Headsets, die beim Sensation XE/XL mitgeliefert werden verwenden übrigens dieselbe Kontrolleinheit. Die Kopfhörer an sich sind natürlich schrott, die wollen wir durch ein paar höherwertige Ersetzen.

Wo wir beim Kopfhörer sind. Man muss die Kabeln zerschneiden, also ist es nicht empfehlenswert neu gekaufte zu verwenden. Aber vielleicht hat jemand ja zufällig In Ears, die er nicht mehr braucht oder hat - wie ich - Glück bei Ebay und schießt sich ein Schnäppchen.
Ich habe übrigens ein Ultimate Ears Super.fi 5, das ein Kabelbruch hat, für 15€ ersteigert (Neupreis c.a. 75€). Das gebrochene Kabel interessiert mich nicht, da man das Kabel eh zerschneiden muss. Die Hörern hingegen funktioniert einwandfrei - und bietet einen super Sound.


Als Erstes muss man die zwei Hörer vom eigentlichen Kabel abtrennen. Dabei setzt man am Besten möglichst nah an der Abzweigung des Kabels an. Ich musste bei meinem Super.fi 5 weiter oben ansetzen, da der Vorbesitzer auch schon versucht hat rumzubasteln 
Man wird zwei Adern finden, einmal farbig und einmal blank. Die farbige Ader ist die "Plusleitung", die blanke kupferader die "Minusleitung" (schon mal merken für später). Ich habe dann die Kabeln auf die richtige Länge verlängert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als nächstes wird das Headset vorgeknüpft. Mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher kann man vorsichtig die Knöpfe aufhebeln. Sind sie alle ab, kommt die Platine zum Vorschein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stelle, wo die Kabeln des billigen Kopfhörers aus dem Gehäuse führen, ist mit etwas Kleber angedichtet. Das kann man ebenfalls vorsichtig mit dem Schraubenzieher abkratzen.
Nun muss man an der freien Stelle ansetzen und mit sanfter Gewalt (!) die Platine hochhebeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Rückseite sieht man, wo die Hörer angelötet sind. Kratzt man auch hier den Kleber ab, sieht man 4 Lötkontakte, die netterweise sogar beschriftet sind. Jetzt weiß man nämlich, wo die blanke und farbige Ader unserer neuen Kopfhörer hinkommen. Mit dem Lötkolben kurz auf die Stelle draufhalten, lösen sich die angelöteten Kabeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt die Fummelarbeit, man muss jeweils die Masse und Signalleitungen an die richtige Stelle anlöten (links und rechts ist ja auf der Platine aufgedruckt). Wenn man eine Seite angelötet hat, kann man ja mal kurz probieren ob man was hört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tatsache. Als Headset erkannt und Beats Audio aktiviert, ertönt aus dem linken Hörer schon die Raps von B.I.G..

Jetzt dasselbe mit dem anderen Hörer und alles wieder zurückstopfen. 
Beachtet dabei: die Lötkontakte für L- und R- sind sehr dicht zusammen plaziert! Aber das macht nichts, man kann ruhig ein Klacks Lötzinn auf beide drauftun und beide Massen zusammenlöten, denn der Klinkestecker hat sowieso eine gemeinsame Masse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man jetzt noch die Knöpfe wieder dransetzt (einfach wieder draufdrücken) hat man ein Headset fürs Androidhandy mit bester Audioqualität, Fernbedienung und Mikro zum telefonieren 
Mit 21€ habe ich nun ein Headset zusammen, das besser klingt als fast alles andere bis 100€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar Anregungen mitbringen und freue mich auf euer Feedback!

Eine gute Nacht euch allen,

iceananas


----------



## Iceananas (19. Februar 2012)

wow gleich so viel Resonanz auf einmal


----------



## OctoCore (26. Februar 2012)

Mir gefällts - habs aber auch grade erst gelesen.
Fehlt mir nur noch ein Androidhandy. 
Ist aber eine gute Anregung für eigene Bastelarbeiten in dem Bereich.

Aber: Mein lieber Schwan - die Bilder haben ja riesige Dateigrößen. Da sind meine Win-Hintergrundgrafiken noch kleiner als dein kleinstes Bild. 

Und: Mit so dezenten Threadtiteln generiert man keine Klicks.

*[Tutorial] High-End Headset für Android im Eigenbau* ist immer noch dezent genug.


----------



## ReaCT (26. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Mir gefällts - habs aber auch grade erst gelesen.
> Fehlt mir nur noch ein Androidhandy.
> Ist aber eine gute Anregung für eigene Bastelarbeiten in dem Bereich.
> 
> ...



Pass auf das dich PCGH nicht gleich einstellt 

@Topic: Wow echt klasse Arbeit hast du da gemacht. Wundert mich auch, dass der Beitrag ja fast ignoriert wird


----------



## Dragon70 (26. Februar 2012)

Coole sache , mal ne frage wie heiß war denn dein Lötkolben? Hatte mal sowas ähnliches probiert, aber mein Lötkolben war leider zu "Kalt" dafür.


MfG Dragon


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Mir gefällts - habs aber auch grade erst gelesen.
> Fehlt mir nur noch ein Androidhandy.
> Ist aber eine gute Anregung für eigene Bastelarbeiten in dem Bereich.



Danke 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und: Mit so dezenten Threadtiteln generiert man keine Klicks.
> 
> *[Tutorial] High-End Headset für Android im Eigenbau* ist immer noch dezent genug.


 
Nun ja ich dachte hier sind wir sachlich genug, dass man sowas nicht braucht  Außerdem bedeutet High-End für mich was ganz anderes  An denen würde ich allerdings nicht gerne rumschnippeln 



ReaCT schrieb:


> @Topic: Wow echt klasse Arbeit hast du da gemacht. Wundert mich auch, dass der Beitrag ja fast ignoriert wird



Danke für die Blumen 



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Coole sache , mal ne frage wie heiß war denn dein Lötkolben? Hatte mal sowas ähnliches probiert, aber mein Lötkolben war leider zu "Kalt" dafür.


 
Wie hat sich das geäußert? Der Lötkolben dürfte bei 350° gewesen sein. 

Falls das so war, dass der Lötzinn nicht am Kabel des Kopfhörers gehalten hat, muss du die Adern einfach bisschen länger in den Lötzinn reinhalten. Die Kabeln haben ein Schutzlack, deswegen hält da auch kein Lötzinn. Vielleicht vorher die Adern noch mit Feuerzeug etwas anfackeln damit der Lack schmilzt  Auf jeden Fall beide Seite vorverzinnen bevor du die Kabeln reinlötest.


----------

